
I'm resigning as a moderator from all Stack Exchange sites - colinprince
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/389906/im-resigning-as-a-moderator-from-all-stack-exchange-sites?cb=1
======
azhenley
From a day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21118780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21118780)

